# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  NY times write up on Portland from 2015

## sammyb

https://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/09/1....facebook.com/

----------


## sunchaser

Thanks Sammyb!  I recall reading this before our trip to Port Antonio last year and it was great to re-read and remember those highlights now!  our expectations were definitely exceeded.

----------

